# Colnago Master X-Light or Cinelli Super Corsa?



## Maverick

hi guys.

having some thoughts to built-up a complete steel rig.

the frameset i'm having in mind is the Cinelli SuperCorsa or the Colnago Master X-Light.

been reading some post on the Cinelli and Dave Hickey did mentioned that the chrome on the Cinelli is a little fragile and flakes off easily. so is the paintjob as well.

Apparently the Colnago Master also has some paint issues as well.

I'm the type that keeps my ride in pristine condition and would have sleepless nights if there's any chip/dents/scratches on my frameset and components:mad2: well..that's me. 
looking for a frameset which is a little less delicate to maintain, typically the paint/chrome parts. any comments on this?

in addition to that, which of the above frameset offers a better ride? 
i believe the Cinelli should be on the heavier side though. 
Colnago has a DV-15V tubeset and Cinelli is on the Columbus Neuron. Colnago comes with 1" steerer with carbon fork, Cinelli with the 1" steerer and steel fork. 

im about 135lbs, enjoy occasional sprints and long climbs. 

Appreciate for any comments/suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## jumpjibe

*the Nag may be a bit stiff*

While I don't know the Cinelli, be cautious at your weight with the MXL. 

The MasterXLight was my first modern road bike -- I didn't keep it b/c the bike didn't get along with me at 130 lb. 

However, my somewhat heavier & stronger spouse (150 lb) absolutely adores his MasterXLight. The MXL, for both of us, is a better ride than the carbon fiber C-50.

Neither of us had any problems with Colnago paint, although we kept the frames well waxed. Mine was a 2004; the MXL we kept is a 1999 or so.

If you "must" have Italian steel, and can accept TIG, consider the Peg Duende. That one was a keeper for me. Since I happen to love steel, I would also recommend American made, perhaps a brazed Landshark or used lugged CSI.

Good luck on your choice!


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Colnago...


----------



## ClassicSteel71




----------



## Dave Hickey

ClassicSteel71 said:


>



beautiful.........very nice


----------



## ClassicSteel71

jumpjibe said:


> If you "must" have Italian steel, and can accept TIG, consider the Peg Duende. That one was a keeper for me. Since I happen to love steel.
> 
> Good luck on your choice!


I own a Master and a Duende. I rarely ride the master.


----------



## Maverick

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I own a Master and a Duende. I rarely ride the master.


Is the Master too harsh? what makes it your second choice then?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Maverick said:


> Is the Master too harsh? what makes it your second choice then?


Yes and no. It's harsher, not too harsh. Don't get me wrong, the Master is a great ride.I prefer "over-sized" tubes. I'm not exactly a lightweight (180-185). The Pegoretti is custom. Maybe that has a little to do with the extra comfort, but I doubt it.


----------



## RJohn

I have a Cinelli Super Corsa that I like a lot but it's a little to small for me. I do like the ride though and it's a beauty. Always a conversation starter on club rides as I'm sure the Colnago is too. I'm in the 165 - 170 range. Never rode the Colnago.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

Cinelli, because everyone rides Colnagos. Throw some support to an equally storied cycling brand with just as good a product.


----------



## zmudshark

Old or new Cinelli? The geometry has changed over the years.

It is my understanding that the newer ones are a bit more 'relaxed'. I own a 1984 SC, and it it definitely on the 'fast' side, handling wise.


----------



## boneman

*Neuron is more recent on the Cinelli*

Here's my .02. In the 70's the bikes I wanted were Cinelli, Colnago and Masi. I ended up in 1975 buying a Gios Torino. Masi's got very expensive, new or used and even after visiting Alfredo in his (Faliero's) shop and he offered to build me a custom Grand Criterium, I just couldn't pull the trigger. Ha ha, regret that one.

Cinelli was sold by Cino to Columbus quite some ago but Neuron's a nice tubeset and I'm sure the geometry and fit don't vary much from your average frame. I own 3 Colnago's and one thing, they have a bit of trail so their handling is a bit different. Neither better or worse, just different. My custom Roberts has a fair amount of trail but again, it's neither here nor there.

People say the Master, any version, is harsh riding for people who are lighter. I weigh 58-59kg and have a Master Olympic, heavier than the current Masterlight, and do not find it harsh at all. I also have a Tecnos with Tecnos 2000 tubeset and a C40. All three ride somewhat differently. If there was lots of climbing, no question I would prefer to have the C40 but at the end of the day, I'd still get over the hill on the Master. All that being said, I've never lusted for a Merckx with MX tubing.

Paint quality. Well, bikes are meant to be ridden so while careful, there's not much one can do about paint chips, etc. My Master Olympic is a 1997 and bought used. It's got a bunch of small paint chips but I love riding the bike. My Gios had such crap paint and decals that I had it resprayed in a single color as 20 years ago people weren't doing resto jobs on 10 year old bikes. If you're worried about paint, get a Titanium bike. I've been living in rented flats overseas for the last 10 years and haven't had the luxury of daily cleaning etc. I keep the chains and running gear clean and lubed and the rest, get to it every now and then.

Get what you like, what fits and what's priced right. I bought a Basso Astra, made from ELOS tubing, one of the best old generation tubesets around. NOS, it cost me $450. I'm into fit and value, in that order.



Maverick said:


> hi guys.
> 
> having some thoughts to built-up a complete steel rig.
> 
> the frameset i'm having in mind is the Cinelli SuperCorsa or the Colnago Master X-Light.
> 
> been reading some post on the Cinelli and Dave Hickey did mentioned that the chrome on the Cinelli is a little fragile and flakes off easily. so is the paintjob as well.
> 
> Apparently the Colnago Master also has some paint issues as well.
> 
> I'm the type that keeps my ride in pristine condition and would have sleepless nights if there's any chip/dents/scratches on my frameset and components:mad2: well..that's me.
> looking for a frameset which is a little less delicate to maintain, typically the paint/chrome parts. any comments on this?
> 
> in addition to that, which of the above frameset offers a better ride?
> i believe the Cinelli should be on the heavier side though.
> Colnago has a DV-15V tubeset and Cinelli is on the Columbus Neuron. Colnago comes with 1" steerer with carbon fork, Cinelli with the 1" steerer and steel fork.
> 
> im about 135lbs, enjoy occasional sprints and long climbs.
> 
> Appreciate for any comments/suggestions.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Maverick

thanks boneman,

there's something nostalgic about the Cinelli. it's been my dream bike since i first started riding bikes.
i have a plastic french bike, it's my main rig as for now. i also have the Viner Pro Comp steel, with EOM16.5 tubing by Deda. 

in terms of looks, i would say the Master X-light is a better looking bike compared to the Cinelli. however, although Cinelli looks a little bland, there is something magical about it..somehow 
it never fails to attract my attention and i would be standing in the bikeshop staring at it for a couple of minutes sometimes.

i love climbs and i'm basically looking for something which is a little stiffer if given a choice. from the tubing profile, i would say the Colnago offers a stiffer ride compared to the Cinelli. 

cheers


----------



## pdh777

Have you considered a DeRosa?

Supposed to have the supreme ride.


----------



## barry1021

pdh777 said:


> Have you considered a DeRosa?
> 
> Supposed to have the supreme ride.


Roger that.

b21


----------



## Infini

You know you can't resist it.... 










Like others have pointed out, the Master is intended for rider >150 or 160 lbs.. I think the Technos was intended for riders <160lbs, you might want to look for one of those.


----------



## RJohn

That's a beauty infini. How is that seat post? I'm curious because I may need to get one of those. Sorry, not trying to hijack this thread. I have been talking to Tommasini and the Tecno is ok for 160>. The Sintesi is for <160. quote from Tommasini "We recommend the Sintesi for lighter/smaller riders and the Tecno for average to larger riders, simply due to the tubing size and strength."


----------



## vandalbob

*Have A Mondonico With Neuron Tubing*

I've never ridden a Colnago nor a Cinelli, but I do have a Mondonico Diamond Extra with Neuron tubing. Neuron tubes offer up a fabulous ride. I weigh 160-165 depending on the time of year and find the bike very good going uphill, not as great in sprinting (doesn't seem to have the initial snap like my son's Gios Compact) but that is probably more due to geometry. It's plenty responsive for my needs. Like an earlier poster said, "fit first". Enjoy whatever you get (you're in an envious position).


----------



## JP

I have had both. They are both beautiful bikes. I sold the Colnago when I needed to thin the herd a bit. The Cinelli is a nice bike. I have a Pegoretti with go fast parts on it, and while I love the Cinelli, it's not the same sprinting and whatnot as the Pegoretti. That said, for the kind of riding I do...long hilly rides...it's just great. As others have mentioned the paint is really junk. I mean, if you look at it wrong, it chips. If it were my main bike (it's not because I usually ride full fenders, bags, and lights) I would probably budget to do a fresh coat of paint with the old style decals.

The Colnago was a bit stiffer feeling, and just a wonderful ride. I'd say I kept the Cinelli instead because I like the simple paint scheme more, and I had more of an interest in Cinelli back in the day. Now that simple red Colnago posted above is just beautiful too.


----------

